# My Sea-Gull St19 Mil 1963 On Buffalo Tan Strap



## Thian (Nov 23, 2008)

A classic IMO!


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

Very nice indeed. Love that blue hand/red hand combination. I'm guessing these are pretty inexpensive to pick up? If you're there of course!


----------



## Johnny M (Feb 16, 2007)

I concur. :thumbsup: Ignorance on my part I'm sure, but I don't normally go for these. However, yours could change my mind.


----------



## Thian (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks...cheap? not really at $220.00usd.There are a few left on the dutch site watchesunique.com? Though it is a common misconception that all Chinese products are cheap, Sea-Gull watches are selling new from $105 and up. There movements are on par with ETAs and for bang for the buck, they are great buys.

It is just the tip of the horological iceberg now...and the Swiss industry is scared IMO. If you wish to learn about Chinese mechanical watches, go to the WUS forum Chinese Mechanical Watches and begin a fascinating journey of enlightenment haha!


----------



## Thian (Nov 23, 2008)

...and another Sea-Gull but contemporary elegant dial style, M177S with ST16 movement, auto and handwinding,+-4 seconds/day after regulation done.


----------



## Watchmaker_Experienced (Jan 20, 2010)

I like your watch: it's resembling my Ingersoll 1937 vintage Ohio, awesome...











Thian said:


> A classic IMO!


----------



## Thian (Nov 23, 2008)

Watchmaker_Experienced said:


> I like your watch: it's resembling my Ingersoll 1937 vintage Ohio, awesome...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I tried searching for your vintage Ingersoll (not the Mickey Mouse ones!) and saw watches with the red seconds hand....is that what reminded you?


----------



## Watchmaker_Experienced (Jan 20, 2010)

Thian said:


> Watchmaker_Experienced said:
> 
> 
> > I like your watch: it's resembling my Ingersoll 1937 vintage Ohio, awesome...
> ...


Yes, the vintage-style of your watch strikes me...cool !


----------



## AndrewT (Dec 29, 2009)

Thian said:


> Thanks...cheap? not really at $220.00usd.





> It is just the tip of the horological iceberg now...and the Swiss industry is scared IMO.


Hmm... doesn't follow. The Swiss watch industry is many miles away from low-cost mechanical watches priced at around Â£100-Â£150. There is nothing to be scared of. How much is the cheapest hand-wound mechanical chrono from a Swiss brand with everything to lose?

If the Chinese start producing watches costing 2/3rds (rather than a much smaller fraction) the price of an equivalent Swiss watch but with similar or superior quality, then I could see someone getting worried. But with Alphas available at $100 and Sea-Gulls anywhere from $100-$200 before taxes etc etc, they're not even on the Swiss radar.


----------



## gigfy (Jul 3, 2007)

AndrewT said:


> Thian said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks...cheap? not really at $220.00usd.
> ...


Looks like the Ingersoll brand name has been purchased. I see Shanghai, Sea-Gull, etc. movements.

Ingersoll catalog

One example I can think of is the Armand Nicolet L07 Limited edition with Venus 175 movement. I remember seeing it in a magazine with a $20K retail price. At 100 times the prices of a 1963 reissue (with the same movement), I'll pick the 1963! :thumbsup:

Armand Nicolet L07



















Cheers,

gigfy


----------



## Watchmaker_Experienced (Jan 20, 2010)

That's why we are 'in the same line of game in horology' , because these movements (Chinese) are the finest Ã¡nd very affordable. I highly recommend good features on and in the watch over expensive nonsense-features of the Swiss horology brands. They're snobs that can't cope with Chinese effectiveness IMHO. Greetz, Fred (watchmaker since 20 yrs. already) P.S.: I've only repaired 3% of the chinese movements, i.e. Ingersoll, Seagull, Orient, Parnis etc., nÃ³t more (like the Swiss say, because they've lost their monopoly on good movements and watches).











gigfy said:


> AndrewT said:
> 
> 
> > Thian said:
> ...


----------



## AlbertaTime (Aug 1, 2009)

AndrewT said:


> But with Alphas available at $100 and Sea-Gulls anywhere from $100-$200 before taxes etc etc, they're not even on the Swiss radar.


Well, they kind of are on the Swiss radar. Tianjin/Sea-Gull alone now produces just over 1/4 of the world's entire supply of mechanical and automatic movements (and *is* the largest single movement manufacturer in the world), including making ebauches that end up in Swiss watches as "legally Swiss Made" movements after fairly small modifications.


----------



## desk hog (Nov 21, 2009)

This world of Chinese watches is completely new to me although I recently bought an Alpha Ocean which seems really good quality for the money. The Seagulls above have a great look to them. Thanks for whetting my appetite.


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Thian said:


> ...and another Sea-Gull but contemporary elegant dial style, M177S with ST16 movement, auto and handwinding,+-4 seconds/day after regulation done.


This one is really nice, Thian. It has something of the Omega Aqua Terra about it.

Rob


----------



## desk hog (Nov 21, 2009)

I have only just started to take an interest in Chinese watches, (here goes another slippery slope!) I bought an Alpha Ocean and very recently the reissue of the 1963 Seagull as above (which I first saw here - many thanks for that). Any other recommended Chinse makers that would be worth looking out for please?

Thanks


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

Thian said:


> A classic IMO!


Nice piece. I'm intrigued at the dial similarities btwn this and my oris project I picked up not too long ago, 50s/60s. (Sellers pic)










What do you think??


----------



## DaveS (Dec 7, 2009)

Thian said:


> A classic IMO!


Hi Thian.

That is a fine looking chrono my friend. You are certaily leading me astray. I might just be tempted.

Kind regards

Dave


----------

